# ROP heat



## dlrflyer (Jan 26, 2009)

I really like the ROP for its simplicity, but....I'm worried about the heat. I've done some searching, but really can't find anything concrete about using the ROP high bulb in the stock Mag bulb holder/socket. While I'm sure it's not much of an issue for just playing around, I want a light I can use for 40 min or so without melting down, not a showoff toy. Perhaps a relatively tight fitting reflector would minimize heat from the element, but how hot does the PR base get?


----------



## effulgentOne (Jan 26, 2009)

I've never run mine for more than about 15 minutes, but I haven't had any problems.

One of Download's MagCTowers would definitely help, though I haven't tried them myself.


----------



## djans1397 (Jan 26, 2009)

from everything I've read, and I have two ROP's myself, I'd advise using at least a metal reflector and a UCL lens or Borafloat. Otherwise you run the risk of melting either or both. Look on kaidomain.com for this http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1739
and this http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2131 

This site has some pretty good stuff and I've bought from them before without problems. You can also look aorund in the MP for some custom made reflectors by any one of several members. You won't need any switch upgrades. As far as the temp goes, not sure how hot it gets, but I wouldn't leave it bezel down on anything while it's on.Hope this helps! Good luck and have fun building it.


Dan


----------



## dlrflyer (Jan 26, 2009)

I understand about the lens and reflector, my concern is only about the bulb holder/socket. Yes, I agree about the MagC Tower, but that doesn't help in a D-cell Mag.


----------



## djans1397 (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't replaced my socket / switch and have been just fine with it. You won't build up temps high enough even with the ROP Hi bulb to harm the stock switch. See this study by Luxluthor http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/bulbs/3854-HROP.jpg

The temps only look like they're getting around 100 +/- degreees.

Dan


----------



## Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

I use my RoP exclusively on the high bulb, though usually not for more than 15 minutes or so at a time, and I have not had any trouble.


----------



## HammerSandwich (Jan 26, 2009)

I have run my 2x18650 ROP through a full charge (~35 minutes) 2 or 3 times. No issues.


----------



## lctorana (Jan 26, 2009)

My RoP is in a 4C Mag and I use the "MagCTower" to transmit the heat to the outer walls.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 28, 2009)

My favorite light is my 2C ROP with 2 AW C lithium cells.I have never had a problem with heat,even after running it for 45 minutes.Since a 2D is bigger you would dispense heat better.


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 30, 2009)

I've run my Eneloop/Fivemega ROP-hi (Kai reflector) for a continuous full battery discharge once. No damage that I could find.


----------



## pee10755 (Jan 30, 2009)

Pardon my lack of knowledge, but what is an ROP?


----------



## oregon (Jan 30, 2009)

A ROP is a hot-wired flashlight. "Revenge of Pelican."

Here is my 2D Maglite ROP. I use the Pelican 3854-H bulb (the pointy one). This is the flashlight/project that put the flashaholic hooks deep into me while it introduced me to this terrific forum a while back.






















The reflector is orange peel aluminum. The lens is heat resistant glass.

oregon


----------



## Illum (Jan 30, 2009)

I've ran the ROP on eneloops for 20-25 minutes with no issues...now with the 1185 you _will_ smell something funny around 20-25 minutes


----------



## oregon (Jan 30, 2009)

My 1185 smokes dark newsprint paper in less than a minute. It never quite catches fire, however. Don't fall asleep with it on while reading under the covers!

oregon


----------



## Illum (Jan 30, 2009)

I was referring to the whiff you smell coming out of the body when you take the battery pack out to charge


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a 6D ROP high - good solid torch with plenty of light, blows away the standard bulb by a very large margin. Currently using some 10 year old 4000mAh Ni-Cd cells, but I have four fairly new 10000mAh NiMH cells so I might buy 2 more and use them.

I also have a 2D ROP Low - very useful torch with good light at a nice colour (fairly white), power comes from a 2xD Li-ion pack from KD. Should run for a couple of hours. The Li-ion pack fried my spare ROP High bulb, but the ROP Low is a bit more tolerant of the voltage.

Both work well the ROP Low gets a little warm, but it isn't much to worry about. The ROP high gets warmer and would definitely have the potential to damage the standard reflector and lens if used continuously for too long. I use an aluminum reflector & glass lens in both ROPs.


----------



## oregon (Feb 1, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> I have a 6D ROP high
> I also have a 2D ROP Low.


 
Beamshots! A showdown would be entertaining. Isn't it dark there yet.

oregon


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 1, 2009)

oregon said:


> Beamshots! A showdown would be entertaining. Isn't it dark there yet.
> 
> oregon



Currently 11am, middle of summer - wont be dark for quite a few hours.

There isn't really that much to compare - the high is a bit brighter, but the low is more than bright enough for most uses and draws half the amps (giving twice the run time). In my case the ROP low is only 2D size so it is more convenient to carry & use - I have always liked the feel, size & weight of a Maglite 2D - now with the ROP low giving me a strong white light (compared to the standard Mag bulb's weak yellow light) I like it even more.

I'm off camping next weekend and will take the ROP low for my bright incan, I'll take a few LEDs for medium and low light. It's only overnight so run time shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## davidt (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe i'm the only one but my tower melts around 10 minutes of running time. The tower liquidifys around the bulb holder. I am running elite 1700s in a 2D and mine draws 4.40 amps.

Example of the little plastic piece inside the bulb holder that mates with the spring:


----------



## dlrflyer (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow davidt, that's what I feared about making a ROP! Photos are worth a thousand words.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 2, 2009)

The tower/holder also melted on mine, still in shape but the plastic bubbled. I bought a spare holder but I'm still using the melted one and it doesn't cause any problem.


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont own one of those rop bulbs but by looking at the current draw, i am guessing that you wont get 40 minutes of good light out of your batteries. 

Your not looking for a show off light I would recomend getting a gh88 bulb. It works off of 2 cells and its about as bright as a 4-5 cell mag. I compared it to a 2 cell mag krypton bulb with 3 cells and it is still noticeable brighter. The current draw is 1.9 and the voltage is 2.2

A little off subject but while we are on the topic of ROP. Can you run it off of 8 cells?


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 2, 2009)

mesa232323 said:


> I dont own one of those rop bulbs but by looking at the current draw, i am guessing that you wont get 40 minutes of good light out of your batteries.



I can comfortably get 2 hours with a ROP Low running from 2 Li-ion D cells from KD. It doesn't get all that hot and it is way brighter than the standard bulb on a 6D Mag. ROP low runs at 7.4V and around 2A for 15W - less than half the heat of the ROP high and more than twice the run time.

I can also comfortably get 2 hours with a ROP High running from 6 NiMH D cells - but due to the heat generated by running 7.2V at 4.4A (around 32W of power) I would avoid running it for more than a few minutes at a time.

On my 64623 bulb (12V, 100W) running from 4 x 18650 IMR cells I ran it for several minutes, but the entire torch body was becoming uncomfortably hot to hold. On the plus side I was able to get a scrunched up sheet of newspaper to burst into flames.


----------



## jusval (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's what I've done for the ROP. I don't care if it gets hot now, it's not going to melt anything in the bulb tower ever again.....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220858


----------



## Howecollc (Feb 22, 2009)

oregon said:


> A ROP is a hot-wired flashlight. "Revenge of Pelican."
> 
> Here is my 2D Maglite ROP. I use the Pelican 3854-H bulb (the pointy one). This is the flashlight/project that put the flashaholic hooks deep into me while it introduced me to this terrific forum a while back.
> 
> ...


 
*Do you remember the manufacturer of that reflector; and which degree of orange peel is it: light, medium, or heavy?*


----------



## oregon (Feb 22, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> *Do you remember the manufacturer of that reflector; and which degree of orange peel is it: light, medium, or heavy?*


 
Fivemega was the vendor. The reflectors were always in short supply for me so I bot what was available. I prefer heavy, smoother and more beautiful floody beam, but it could have been medium. There is still a terrific and brilliant hotspot in the center of the huge beam with this reflector. With the cammed reflector you can dial in your beam!

link to fivemega: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/182370&highlight=fivemega+hotwire

oregon


----------



## USM0083 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been running my ROP LE high for a few days now. I have a borofloat lens in but I'm still using the stock reflector. I only keep it on for up to 5 minutes at time, and the tower is fine, but my reflector is kinda melty. Until I get my aluminum reflector, I'm running the low bulb.


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 23, 2009)

jusval said:


> Here's what I've done for the ROP. I don't care if it gets hot now, it's not going to melt anything in the bulb tower ever again.....
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220858



Jusval, you have waay too much time on your hands...

Very nicely done!


----------



## jusval (Feb 23, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> Jusval, you have waay too much time on your hands...
> 
> Very nicely done!


 
Yes, I do have too much time on my hands.......... and I'm crazy as a Loon.......


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 23, 2009)

jusval said:


> and I'm crazy as a Loon.......



Well said. I believe many can relate, although it's all relative.


----------

